# Any body collect old SA Colts?



## redprospector (Oct 4, 2012)

I picked up a 3rd generation single action army made in 1967 a few months ago. It was one of those deals that just come along once in a blue moon.
I went to an auction last month, there were 3 more Colts all 1st generation. I didn't have enough money for the oldest of the 3. But came home with the other 2. One was made in 1901 and the other was made in 1908. 

Just wondering if any body else messes with old revolvers.

Andy


----------



## jdc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

redprospector said:


> I picked up a 3rd generation single action army made in 1967 a few months ago. It was one of those deals that just come along once in a blue moon.
> I went to an auction last month, there were 3 more Colts all 1st generation. I didn't have enough money for the oldest of the 3. But came home with the other 2. One was made in 1901 and the other was made in 1908.
> 
> Just wondering if any body else messes with old revolvers.
> ...



No, but I sure would like to. Love the old Colts.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## redprospector (Oct 4, 2012)

I've alway's loved the old Colt's too, but always had to settle for the Ruger's. I still can't afford Colt's at what they're valued at, but these were way under that. I guess counting my 1961 Frontier Scout .22 revolver I've gone from a wannabe to a bonafied Colt SA collector. 

Andy


----------

